# RR: 29. Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Harnoncourt (cond.), Schäfer, Fink, Streit, Finley, Concentus Musicus Wien, Arnold Schoenberg Choir	(2003)










2.	Schreier (cond.), Price, Schmidt, Araiza, Adam, Staatskapelle Dresden, Leipzig Radio Chorus	(1983)










3.	Herreweghe (cond.), Rubens, Markert, Bostridge, Müller-Brachmann, Champs-Élysées Orchestra, La Chapelle Royale Paris, Collegium Vocale	(1996)










4.	Marriner (cond.), McNair, Watkinson, Araiza, Lloyd, Academy & Chorus of St. Matin in the Fields	(1990)










5.	Mackerras (cond.), Gritton, Wyn-Rogers, Robinson, Rose, Scottish Chamber Orchestra & Chorus	(2002)










6.	Böhm (cond.), Mathis, Hamari, Ochman, Ridderbusch, Haselbock, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Concert Choir	(1971)










7.	Hogwood (cond.), Kirkby, Watkinson, Rolfe Johnson, Thomas, Orchestra & Chorus of the Academy of Ancient Music, Westminster Cathedral Boys Choir	(1983)










8.	Gardiner (cond.), Bonney, von Otter, Blochwitz, White, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir	(1986)










9.	Walter (cond.), Seefried, Simoneau, Tourel, Warfield, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Westminster Choir	(1956)










10.	Giulini (cond.), Donath, Ludwig, Tear, Lloyd, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus	(1979)*










Condensed Listing:
1.	Harnoncourt (cond.), Schäfer, Fink, Streit, Finley, Concentus Musicus Wien, Arnold Schoenberg Choir	(2003)
2.	Schreier (cond.), Price, Schmidt, Araiza, Adam, Staatskapelle Dresden, Leipzig Radio Chorus	(1983)
3.	Herreweghe (cond.), Rubens, Markert, Bostridge, Müller-Brachmann, Champs-Élysées Orchestra, La Chapelle Royale Paris, Collegium Vocale	(1996)
4.	Marriner (cond.), McNair, Watkinson, Araiza, Lloyd, Academy & Chorus of St. Matin in the Fields	(1990)
5.	Mackerras (cond.), Gritton, Wyn-Rogers, Robinson, Rose, Scottish Chamber Orchestra & Chorus	(2002)
6.	Böhm (cond.), Mathis, Hamari, Ochman, Ridderbusch, Haselbock, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Concert Choir	(1971)
7.	Hogwood (cond.), Kirkby, Watkinson, Rolfe Johnson, Thomas, Orchestra & Chorus of the Academy of Ancient Music, Westminster Cathedral Boys Choir	(1983)
8.	Gardiner (cond.), Bonney, von Otter, Blochwitz, White, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir	(1986)
9.	Walter (cond.), Seefried, Simoneau, Tourel, Warfield, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Westminster Choir	(1956)
10.	Giulini (cond.), Donath, Ludwig, Tear, Lloyd, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus	(1979)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

